# 1/8 inch extension adapter



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

anyone know a good way to extend 1/8 screw extractor or drill? my shower handle screw is stuck, so i need use a extractor, but the handle is longer than the extractor prevent my drill attached to the extractor. there doesn't seem a 1/8 drill extension at all.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

s002wjh said:


> anyone know a good way to extend 1/8 screw extractor or drill? my shower handle screw is stuck, so i need use a extractor, but the handle is longer than the extractor prevent my drill attached to the extractor. there doesn't seem a 1/8 drill extension at all.


Screw Extractor Extensions 3/32 -1, Screw Size, 1/8 to 1 Pipe, 5 Long (carbideanddiamondtooling.com)


----------



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> Screw Extractor Extensions 3/32 -1, Screw Size, 1/8 to 1 Pipe, 5 Long (carbideanddiamondtooling.com)


ok anything cheaper than that? dont think i want spend $200 on it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

s002wjh said:


> ok anything cheaper than that? dont think i want spend $200 on it.


Have some one weld something on the end of what you have.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

The screw extractors I have are a square drive. If yours are the same , you may be able to find an 8-point socket that will fit.


----------



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

yea mine is square as well, ill try find a 1/8 socket, if you know any link, let me know thx


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

s002wjh said:


> yea mine is square as well, ill try find a 1/8 socket, if you know any link, let me know thx


You'd have to measure the size of the square end and look for an 8-point socket that size.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You didn’t give us any dimensions on the size hole in the handle, depth you need to reach in etc, so all we can do is take wild guesses.

I’d try a magnetic hex bit extension like this.








6 In Magnetic Hex Bit Extension


Amazing deals on this 6In Magnetic Hex Bit Extension at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com




You can buy hex drive drill bits and screw extractors.

I think when it came to driving the extractor in, I’d use a 1/4 nut driver to turn the extension shaft and extractor by hand, rather than using a drill motor. I think it would give a better feel of the extractor biting in.


----------



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

Oso954 said:


> You didn’t give us any dimensions on the size hole in the handle, depth you need to reach in etc, so all we can do is take wild guesses.
> 
> I’d try a magnetic hex bit extension like this.
> 
> ...


the extractor did bite int, but the screw is too tight to use hand or plier(it slip), so i need extend it about another inch or 2 and attach a socket wrench or socket screwdriver. 
ill take a pic later


----------

